

Show HN: TinyHelp - binaryorganic
http://tinyhelp.net

======
binaryorganic
To be clear, this isn't really intended as a service for the HN crowd... just
wanted to get some feedback on a quick/dirty product we put together. We're
doing a writeup later about our plans for it, but the long and short is that
we've built this as more of a proof of concept/market and we're going to
automate some things and add features during our redesign over the rest of the
year.

